
Recreational fisherman to be sentenced for lying about red snapper he caught - DoreenMichele
http://m.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Recreational-fisherman-to-be-sentenced-for-lying-12390585.php?ipid=hpctp
======
eesmith
"..for lying about red snapper haul" is a better title as the current one
suggests he caught a single fish.

Instead, he was "lying about a massive haul of red and vermilon snapper he
said was meant to supply an Easter fish fry. He later admitted the fish were
to be sold to restaurants."

That's "488 red snapper and 154 vermilion snapper", when the limit is "10
vermilion and up to two red snapper per trip."

